# Woodstock selling refurbished gas stoves.



## Later (Jul 26, 2011)

Have Cottage, Fireside and Mini.


Cottage Gas/Propane (2 - Charcoal)
New List $2499 Reconditioned $1350

Fireside Gas/Propane (1 - Charcoal)
New List $2649 Reconditioned $1350

Mini Gas/Propane - 2 Available
(Blue/Brown)
New List $1299 Reconditioned $750

*Standard shipping rates apply- call today for a quote


----------



## mikeh (Jul 28, 2011)

Actually, we only have one left. The Cottage in LP. All of the other stoves originally listed are now sold.


----------

